# Horse aggressive towards other horses?



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

I understand horses have a hierarchy and I know that some horses are just aggressive towards other horses (like around feeding time).
But my OTTB is a little too aggressive towards other horses. A few months ago I got a huge vet bill because while lunging at a horse, he got his front legs caught up in his stall. He is particularly nasty when he has his food and I think he's convinced someone will steal it. He has a new neighbor that he actually tolerates. The new neighbor is also horse aggressive, so it's an unexpected "friendship." But I don't mind some food aggression (he's perfectly fine with humans). The issue is when I'm riding him. He will go out of his way to literally lunge at a horse but if I catch him before he does it, he will try to race them instead. He's fine if we stand still. He won't move a muscle and just watches the other horses go around. But as soon as I ask him to walk or trot, his focus is off of me and he gets very angry that there are other horses. He especially hates mares. 
One time I took my mare to meet him (before I knew of his aggression) and was standing with both of them for a "family picture." My mare is super laid back and submissive. She loves other horses. One time she was kicked in the hock and just looked at the other horse like "hey, that kinda hurt" but has never pinned her ears or anything! Anyway, out of nowhere my gelding lunged over me and at my mare's jugular. He bit down pretty hard but thankfully didn't break skin. Ever since, I haven't trusted him with other horses.
But I need him to at least be able to ride in the same arena with other horses without fighting me about it. I really want to join pony club and start showing! 
Any suggestions on how to fix this problem? Anyone else with a horse aggressive horse?


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have a horse aggressive horse, but it is only on his time. When he is in hand or being ridden he has been taught through training it is not ok to act aggressive. He is cryptorchid, meaning he has an undescended testicle causing him to have a lot of testosterone pumping through him causing stallion like behaviors. 

You might want to have the vet come out and do the test that checks testosterone levels in your horse.

Additionally I strongly suggest you get a trainer to help you who has experience working with these kinds of behaviors. He basically needs to be started over and taught how to handle himself around other horses. His behavior is most likely due to fearfulness, and lack of confidence and rather then flight he has a strong fight instinct.

Additionally food aggression towards humans or other animals when humans are around is not ok, the human will be the one who gets injured.

My horse, to protect other horses, and himself, is managed like a stallion, he never has contact with other horses when he is on his own time. No nose sniffing, no hanging out across the fence. He sees them but he is not allowed contact. When the halter goes on or when people are around his behavior must be that of utmost respect. It takes training and a knowledgeable trainer to work through the behaviors and help the horse, but it is doable.

Through training and management I am sure he can be a good equine citizen, but I strongly urge you to get some outside help from a talented, knowledgeable trainer. Chasing him around on the end of a lunge line is not the answer, it will not teach him anything and it will only make him more fit. He needs behavior modification.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like he needs more food. Maybe mentally so give him some extra hay and I bet that will help his attitude. The next thing it is common for horse in pain to be aggressive


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i would also have his hormone levels checked. maybe something was missed when he was gelded?

he sounds a lot like another gelding i know. he attacks mares. he grabbed a mare by her poll once and shook her like a rag doll poor thing. passed on buying that horse as he was a nutt.


----------



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

I'll be sure to talk to a trainer. And I've had my suspicions about him being a cryptorchid but brushed them off because he was on the track for 5 years and was listed as a gelding. When the vet comes out I'll have her check, though!


----------



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

The mare he hates the most came into estrus the other day. He perked up and did the flehmen response then she started winking at him. He didn't get too hot or difficult to control like a stallion usually would though. But maybe it's a sign? 
I'm also not sure - if he does happen to be a cryptorchid - if the castration surgery is worth it. Anyone know if the undescended testicle could cause pain?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree to start with the vet. Do you know when he was gelded? Lunging at another horses throat is only something I would picture a stallion doing. Or he may just have a screw loose. I would be very careful even if he seems ok with people/other animals.

It could just be the way he is which is fine you just need to keep him separate (and actually separate, sounds like he is not). and be careful. However, misbehaving in your presence is just one step below misbehaving towards you. He needs to learn and respect that when you are handling him/riding him/near him he must behave NO MATTER WHAT.


----------



## aclassicalpaint (Feb 11, 2015)

Well I have his Keeneland videos and as a yearling he was presented as gelded. I have never seen any documents of his gelding but he has never been referred to as a cryptorchid. His current situation is as separate as he can get. He has gotten better with his aggression, but that may also be circumstance. I haven't ridden him around mares and his new neighbor is his friend. I also have him on a calming supplement. I have been and will continue working on his respect issues.


----------

